# Pocket Camp Pet Peeves



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 22, 2017)

Know any examples? Here's one:

When you craft another item that requires a villager to move in your camp you're already crafting. Especially if it takes long to craft.

Know any more?


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 23, 2017)

I hate how long it takes to craft some of the items. I know it's supposed to make the game more challenging and try to get you to use leaf tickets, but some of the items shouldn't take so long. It takes Cyrus almost two hours to make a fruit drink, which is ridiculous. I get the bigger items taking longer, but the small items shouldn't take so long.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 23, 2017)

I find some of the material requirements hilarious - like, 30 steel for crayons? How... how would you even make crayons out of steel... let alone SO MUCH steel?!


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 23, 2017)

When my animals give me a "present" of 2x wood they found lying around my camp. Like, thanks, I was incapable of getting that myself. I absolutely needed a twig. How did you know?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of the quarry needing 5 friends or 20 tickets every time you want to go. I could see 20 tickets to open it and then it resets every few hours or something like that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

How expensive some of the furniture is to make, like I understand a couple hundred, or at most a few thousand, but dang Apollo just special requested a guitar that takes 10k! Like what in the world? Like, I love you Apollo, but no guitar is worth 10k. That's money I could use for loans or amenities! -_-


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

The fact that you're not told what the loan for renovating your RV will be until it's done. Also having to pay for Leaf Tickets, although to be fair I've been able to earn a decent amount just by playing so far. Don't have many complaints, it's an engaging and cute game


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 24, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> The fact that you're not told what the loan for renovating your RV will be until it's done. Also having to pay for Leaf Tickets, although to be fair I've been able to earn a decent amount just by playing so far. Don't have many complaints, it's an engaging and cute game



Leaf tickets are surprisingly easy to come by in-game. So I have to give them props for that, considering most games you would barely get any without buying them.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

TangledBowties said:


> Leaf tickets are surprisingly easy to come by in-game. So I have to give them props for that, considering most games you would barely get any without buying them.



Yeah that's true, it's been good so far - I only just downloaded it today and it was a pleasant surprise not to pay anything yet


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 29, 2017)

Hate how long it takes to make some of the furniture. Retail area is lacking. You get a total of 6 options and I am getting a lot of the same options I don't want.


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 29, 2017)

I wish it was possible to request quarry help of all your friends in one click.  I also wish you could give people kudos without having to actually go to their camp.  I also wish there were more camper special designs to get.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 29, 2017)

-how you can't see a person's full market box unless you go to their campsite.
-how long it takes to invite all your friends to help you unlock the quarry
-how expensive more inventory slots are


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

Bcat said:


> -how you can't see a person's full market box unless you go to their campsite.



yes omg i hate that -_-

also the obvious fact that you can only have two tents up at once :^(


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2017)

LunarMako said:


> Hate how long it takes to make some of the furniture. Retail area is lacking. You get a total of 6 options and I am getting a lot of the same options I don't want.



If I see that god damn oil barrel one more time...


----------



## Darumy (Nov 29, 2017)

love when animals ask me for fifty five fruit beetles and suddenly all the fruit beetles go extinct even though they used to be like 90% of the beetle spawns and I also hate the load times for accessing your buddylist. why is it like that can they not store it client side momentarily


----------



## dabbler (Nov 29, 2017)

-can't place more than one rug at your campsite, even though they only take up half the space

-completing a goal but then having to click "complete", then open your mailbox and also click "collect" - when all of those steps should just be automatic after completing the goal


----------



## sej (Nov 29, 2017)

this, every damn time i want to play this game :/


----------



## Sheando (Nov 29, 2017)

I've checked back at the marketplace after nearly every reset since the game launched and still have only seen one pair of pants.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 29, 2017)

I hate how much certain pieces of furniture costs. I'm only lvl 6 right now so bells aren't very easy to come by for me :/ and villagers only give you so much when you do favors for/talk to them. I mean, damn, I've come across leaf tickets easier than bells wth.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2017)

i still dont have a pair of ****ing shoes to wear bc this game only gives ugly red shoes apparently. or like, 10 pairs of socks, over and over. :')


----------



## Envy (Nov 29, 2017)

First, I've noticed that when a bug or fish is desired by an animal, it becomes much harder to get. I don't for one second buy that the system of bugs and fish is completely random. It has to be rigged. 

It also doesn't work like the Animal Crossing games, where you can always count on bugs and fish respawning. There seems to be a point where they won't respawn for some time.

The shopping market is subpar. I've seen the same items for sell multiple times in a row. I will say that this issue is actually not new to Pocket Camp. I remember this same issue happening in New Leaf, and perhaps City Folk, too.

And the expected complaint from me: No trumpet and alto saxophone item. I know this game is alive and hopefully they will be added someday. However... I mean, they were already locked behind that stupid Amiibo paywall in New Leaf and I still don't have them in New Leaf for that reason. Quit denying me my wind instruments, Nintendo!


----------



## angiepie (Nov 29, 2017)

How long it takes to level up. I don't mind a challenge but I feel like it takes AGES to level up with an animal if you're past level 6 or 7.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Nov 29, 2017)

Its not really a 'pet peeve' but more of a why does it do this.
I hate how loooong it takes to load on my phone. it seemt o take up too much memory & lags on my phone soooo bad.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 29, 2017)

i didnt know the more animals you meet the higher the level requirement is to inv them to your camp. I am trying to get Maggie invited but she needs to be lvl 5...i thought all were lvl 3 to inv. so annoying ._.;


----------



## Envy (Nov 29, 2017)

PaperCat said:


> i didnt know the more animals you meet the higher the level requirement is to inv them to your camp. I am trying to get Maggie invited but she needs to be lvl 5...i thought all were lvl 3 to inv. so annoying ._.;



I swear everything in this game drastically increases too suddenly.

One minute you're asked to craft items that take only a minute to craft. Then the next 'level' of animal, the items take several hours to craft. What in the world? There's no in between at all.

One minute you're dealing with animals who need one item to be asked to visit your campsite. The next 'level' of animal, you're expected to have five items and all of them take 5 hours to craft!

I understand that they want to make people spend money, but I think that designing is a bit weird either way.


----------



## Verecund (Nov 29, 2017)

I hate how everyone asks for 20 fruit beetles and then all I can find are butterflies. Or when they ask for crucian carp and literally all that comes up when I go fishing is seven pale chubs and a koi (which happened today).

Also, I don't like how we need to build like five pieces of furniture to get villagers to come to the campsite, especially ones that cost a lot of stuff.

And I would love to know why a red rug requires 6 cotton to make, but the exact same rug except blue costs 120 cotton... like why does it cost 114 more cotton to make a rug blue (and also how it takes 539 minutes longer to make the blue rug than the red one)? I really want the blue one but I only have 119 cotton after everything I've done so far and reaching level 17; I'm not about to blow it all on one rug once I get enough.


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

The apple shortage in my camp and excess of crucian carp in the river. Ain't nobody need a thousand freakin' carps.


----------



## noctibloom (Nov 30, 2017)

I hate that I can't see someone's full market box from a list. If I don't see what I want in the first 4 slots the game shows me, I'm not going to bother going to every single person's camp just to take a peek.


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 30, 2017)

When you get a red dot letting you know something is up with one of your friends, you have to scroll through the whole list to see if someone want quarry help or sometimes the red dotted friend just accepted your friend request (and the dot won't go away until you click on the name).  It would be really great if all those dotted friends could be grouped together at the top of the list temporarily just like the kudos friend list is.


----------



## dabbler (Nov 30, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> When you get a red dot letting you know something is up with one of your friends, you have to scroll through the whole list to see if someone want quarry help or sometimes the red dotted friend just accepted your friend request (and the dot won't go away until you click on the name).  It would be really great if all those dotted friends could be grouped together at the top of the list temporarily just like the kudos friend list is.



^ YES PLEASE


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Nov 30, 2017)

I know this is a mobile game but I dont like how achivement oriented it is? 
I play animal crossing to chill out, not try to remember and gather materials for campers.

I dont like theres nothing to do outside your camp. Catching bugs and fish doesnt feel as fun to me for some reason. 

I bought a tv and all it plays is soccer.

That i cant make money just fishing and getting fruit because it only pays 10bells then.

I dont think I was the target market consumer for this game but it doesnt feel like an actual animal crossing to me. Just some odd imitaion.


----------



## VixyFiend (Nov 30, 2017)

Well I’ve not been playing that long and I’m enjoying buuuuuuuut

* hate fact you have to go to friends campsite to give kudos
* time to craft is so weird... some items are small and take hours, others are big and take minutes/shorter time... eh!?!
* I feel like I’m gonna need more than fish, fruit and bugs


----------



## Bcat (Nov 30, 2017)

more complaints!

-you can't spread more than 1 rug at camp
-the market keeps displaying the same things I've already bought over and over again


----------



## Lackadaisy (Nov 30, 2017)

Didn?t see this yesterday, so I?ll paste what I wrote in my review:

- catalogue can?t be organized by time or cost required for crafting
(A ranking would be so convenient when deciding what to craft next)

- duration required for crafting increases too steeply
(I wouldn?t mind an increase in time, but going from 1m to 10h was jarring)

- no trading of clothes and non-crafted furniture
(The market boxes would be more exciting if we could sell these as well)

- repetitive selection of Market Place items
(I keep seeing the same few clothing and furniture pieces over and over)


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 30, 2017)

*THIS:*


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 30, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> *THIS:*



Not gonna lie, I’d probably do the same thing. Times is hard.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 30, 2017)

Vintage Viola said:


> Not gonna lie, I’d probably do the same thing. Times is hard.



Campers don't ask for these items. EVER! I have campers at max level 20 friendship so I know this for a fact.

Therefore, no one will ever need these items, so NO ONE WILL EVER BUY THEM FROM YOU!

Please delete them from your boxes because items show up by price, highest first, so when someone sees this they won't even bother going to your camp to look for something else.

I'm at max friends now so I'm deleting everyone who does this to make room for other people.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Nov 30, 2017)

Also, what is up with them drinking the soup stew out of mugs - very unsettling o.o


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 30, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> Also, what is up with them drinking the soup stew out of mugs - very unsettling o.o



some people do drink soup out of mugs. i eat mine from a mug not drink but it was probably an easier animation.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 30, 2017)

This whole game is a pet peeve. The crafted items need WAY too much material, leveling up is slow as anything despite how much work you do, and everything takes so long to craft. My campsite looks like trash because I can't craft what I like because I'm always stuck crafting ugly things the villagers want.


----------



## hestu (Dec 1, 2017)

Pretty much the same as everyone else is saying haha, I'm just annoyed by the crafting time of everything and the fact that all the clothes are the same every time I look. I can't find a decent pair of pants for the life of me, and I hate waiting 2 days for a new amenity. I'll get over it though, gotta save my leaf tickets.


----------



## Flare (Dec 1, 2017)

I've been looking for Pants and Star Shades for forever now.


----------



## arbra (Dec 1, 2017)

The lack of a search button.....It takes me forever to find some of the special request items, and hurts in decorating.


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 1, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> Also, what is up with them drinking the soup stew out of mugs - very unsettling o.o



We actually have soup 'bowls' that look like large, wide mugs. XD


----------



## Anactoria (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of the imprecision of clicking on animals' heads in your campsite. It's helpful for fishing etc., since you don't have to aim so precisely, but I always end up having to poke a little higher than their actual heads in my camp.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 1, 2017)

The sound of the animals drinking coffee or whatever is in that cup lmao, they gulp so freaking hard it's insane!! And when they play the maracas non stop... Last time I couldn't find the animal that was playing the maracas for like 5 minutes and it was driving me crazy but then I realized that they were outside my camp the whole time.

I know I can just turn down the volume but I like the music


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 1, 2017)

PaperCat said:


> some people do drink soup out of mugs. i eat mine from a mug not drink but it was probably an easier animation.





Lorrai said:


> We actually have soup 'bowls' that look like large, wide mugs. XD



It was mostly a joke, though I still feel like I need to clarify xD It’s not the mug that disturbs me as much as the drinking. Maybe if it were a brothy or smooth soup it wouldn’t be as bad, but seeing big chunks of carrots in the pot and imagining taking a sip like that just makes me uneasy >.>”


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 1, 2017)

I never thought this would get so many posts, I thought it'd just stay abandoned. Abandoned like i'm not allowed to make threads or something.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 1, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I never thought this would get so many posts, I thought it'd just stay abandoned. Abandoned like i'm not allowed to make threads or something.


My friend, you underestimated people’s desire for venting and complaining. Sharing negative feelings is oddly satisfying, especially if it’s about trivial things


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 1, 2017)

I hate how the animals give tutorials. It's fine at the beginning of the game, but I'm almost level 32 now. I think I've played enough to know how the market box works, that the shops change every six hours, and whatever else they continue to keep teaching me over and over again.


----------



## chocopug (Dec 2, 2017)

My main annoyance at the moment is the friend list UI. The constant reloading slows down what you're doing. I just want a quick and easy way to see all my friends who want quarry help, and preferably be able to help them all with one tap. It's the same with getting friend requests, having to go through one by one... I'm too impatient I guess.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 2, 2017)

how the villagers say like the same 4 things over and over. i'm so tired of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



chocopug said:


> My main annoyance at the moment is the friend list UI. The constant reloading slows down what you're doing. I just want a quick and easy way to see all my friends who want quarry help, and preferably be able to help them all with one tap. It's the same with getting friend requests, having to go through one by one... I'm too impatient I guess.



SAME. i'd also like a better way to see their market boxes. since it's listed by most expensive items first, i just see like 4 horned dynasties and nothing i'm looking for.
it'd be cute if there was a little ''farmer's market'' where you can just go and see some player's market boxes set out, and it cycles every few hours. that way i don't have to go one by one on my friend's list :V


----------



## QueenOpossum (Dec 2, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I hate how the animals give tutorials. It's fine at the beginning of the game, but I'm almost level 32 now. I think I've played enough to know how the market box works, that the shops change every six hours, and whatever else they continue to keep teaching me over and over again.



They do that in every game though. I've had my town in new leaf for close to 5 years and they still remind me to look at the sky sometimes.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Dec 2, 2017)

The amount of traveling I do takes a lot of time, especially if I'm waiting for more fish or bugs to spawn.

I'm also not a huge fan of how long and how expensive some stuff is. I wish they'd sell wallpaper and carpet in the shops, because I am WAY too cheap to craft any.

How much is the third RV loan? I finished the first 2 but I'm afraid that the third is gonna be like... 60,000 bells.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 3, 2017)

I just finished building the rock stage and am disappointed by how tiny it is  It definitely looked larger in the preview pictures. In reality though, it?s even smaller than the street set and even the cool tent (both of which precede it in the crafting order)... which is really disappointing considering it?s a tier 3 amenity that costs terrifying amounts of essences, wood and steel to craft.

Look at that, it?s even smaller than the festive bow tree:


----------



## Justin (Dec 3, 2017)

arbra said:


> The lack of a search button.....It takes me forever to find some of the special request items, and hurts in decorating.



Or extremely basic filters! Why can't I sort furniture by series...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

chocopug said:


> My main annoyance at the moment is the friend list UI. The constant reloading slows down what you're doing. I just want a quick and easy way to see all my friends who want quarry help, and preferably be able to help them all with one tap. It's the same with getting friend requests, having to go through one by one... I'm too impatient I guess.



Yeah they def need to update on that argh. And yeah the shop reset hours, who tf is up at like 1/7 am and check just for that unless you have like idk insomnia? Got some good pants and shirt and shoes from there now but still.


----------

